# Amazon???



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Do you use Amazon to buy other things than just books for your Kindle? If so, what else do you purchase?

You name it I buy it if it save me money.

I can't name al the things I have bought.

Carpet, books, games, everything pretty much


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

As you say, most everything.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

toys for the grandkids, K-cups for my Keurig, games for the Wii & Nintendo DSl lite, lots of stuff... I usually check Amazon first to see what the price is and more times than not even if I have to pay shipping I save money.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Cellphone accessories and laptop accessories are really cheap.

New HP laptop adapter from SunValleyTech: 27 dollars (usually 60-80)
Palm Centro Hard Clear Case 1 penny with 2-3 dollar shipping. (usually...five times more than I got it.)

Can't beat the prices most of the time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mp3 music downloads (usually costs are lower than at itunes), dead tree books, rice cooker, and I'm sure there have been other things that I can't remember.

Marti


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

If they sell it and I want it, I buy it from them. Unless it's cheaper locally, but that is rare. Let's just say I get my moneys worth out of my Prime membership LOL I really don't like running around town trying to find stuff locally.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Books, CDs, netbook, software...I buy tons of stuff from Amazon. It's like going to a Super Walmart, but without having to see someone's Grandma in too-small capris and a tube top.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I will usually check into it for anything that I buy and I usually end up buying because 1-click is way too easy.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Books, CDs, netbook, software...I buy tons of stuff from Amazon. It's like going to a Super Walmart, but without having to see someone's Grandma in too-small capris and a tube top.


I agree about the tube top. I live in a place that has 1 walmart, and 1 target in 50 sq. miles. Way too many people crammed in there. I'd rather shop on-line.


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

I have boughten cell phone accessories and books.  Mainly books, but since I ordered my kindle I have been looking at other things I normally buy and I'm pleasantly surprised that the price is competitive.  I just ordered a refill of my bare minerals make up, I didn't have to make time to go to the store and I even saved a dollar or two.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember if you DO buy from Amazon, get there via the links on KindleBoards.  That way Harvey gets some affiliate money to keep this site going. . . . . .


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am starting to use Amazon more and more. Honestly, never thought of it before I started lurking here. My most recent purchase, last night, was a pooper scooper. I have discovered I don't like the current method (which involves a plastic bag and me bending over repeatedly to pick up the poop) of poop removal. LOL!


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Everything, including replacement heads for our electric toothbrush and reeds for my son's tenor sax.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I would buy everything from Amazon through the link above, however it would cost way too much via duty, but whenever I do buy something for someone to mule back to me it is always through Amazon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I buy all sorts of things from Amazon. My parents live in a small town and it's easier and cheaper to buy from Amazon and have it shipped to them.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Mostly books (pre-Kindle) but also I found the tea I love on Amazon.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

count me in with the pretty much everything group - it is the first place I check - then I check prices elsewhere and if it is close I get it thru Amazon - I really should figure out what I could save with Prime - did anyone do the numbers before they got it??


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

vsch said:


> Everything, including replacement heads for our electric toothbrush and reeds for my son's tenor sax.


LOL I've bought toothpaste from them, when my local store stopped selling my favorite flavor, Tom's of Maine mango orange.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

rho said:


> count me in with the pretty much everything group - it is the first place I check - then I check prices elsewhere and if it is close I get it thru Amazon - I really should figure out what I could save with Prime - did anyone do the numbers before they got it??


I'm afraid to total up what I've bought, to check. I've had mine since they came out with it, so I'd have to go back a quite a ways to compare pre to post prime. It also depends on how much you take free super saver shipping, and how important getting it fast is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Books, CDs, netbook, software...I buy tons of stuff from Amazon. It's like going to a Super Walmart, but without having to see someone's Grandma in too-small capris and a tube top.


Thumper, rolling on the floor. This is why I keep buying your books!

On topic: I buy lots of stuff at Amazon (klicking through from KindleBoards, of course!) Love Prime! My husband wanted a book before we head out of town, Prime let me get it here before we leave without paying extra (and I put it on HIS credit card.) 

Betsy


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I use it a lot for purchasing gifts for others and anytime I need to purchase anything on the web I usually check Amazon first.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cheerio said:


> Do you use Amazon to buy other things than just books for your Kindle? If so, what else do you purchase?
> 
> You name it I buy it if it save me money.
> 
> ...


I was never that much of an Amazon shopper before I got the Kindle. I'd obviously bought something at some point because I already had an account - but I couldn't tell you what it was. Now I find myself buying more frequently - got some of my Christmas shopping done on Amazon. And of course there were the two netbooks. They're definitely making more money from me now than they did pre-Kindle!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I was never that much of an Amazon shopper before I got the Kindle. I'd obviously bought something at some point because I already had an account - but I couldn't tell you what it was. Now I find myself buying more frequently - got some of my Christmas shopping done on Amazon. And of course there were the two netbooks. And music downloads. They're definitely making more money from me now than they did pre-Kindle!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

K-Cups on auto delivery, games for DS and DSi, books for gifts, bought a large screen TV for my parents for Christmas last yr.  If we need something I will check there first to see what the prices are like and if they are the best (usually are) we get it from Amazon.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I buy all sorts of things from Amazon. My parents live in a small town and it's easier and cheaper to buy from Amazon and have it shipped to them.


Good for them


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

vsch said:


> Everything, including replacement heads for our electric toothbrush and reeds for my son's tenor sax.


I had no idea they sold sax reeds, I never would have thought to look. Going to look now my son plays the bari and my daughter is going to play the alto this fall when school starts.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

We mostly use amazon for electronics and DTBs (and Kindle books, of course )


----------

